# Dayton/Kettering fishing spot advice



## Hotrodjrod (Apr 21, 2009)

First off, this is my first post, so HELLO! Im Jerod, my friends call me Jrod. I live in kettering.
Now, with the introduction out of the way, Ive determined that this year, im going to spend a lot more time fishing. I used to fish a ton when i was growing up with my dad, but it seems now that Im off on my own, and married, ive spent very little time fishing.

I grew up around Mt Orab/Georgetown and had plenty of places i knew to fish at. But since ive been in dayton for the last 8 years, I really dont know where to go, besides some of the metro parks. They are ok, but i like a little less fished areas.

Obviously everyone has their "secret spots" but rough estimates of decent fishing spots would be great.

I just got back from a vacation in Utah, and went fly fishing for my first time. I am TOTALLY HOOKED (no pun intended)

A friend just gave me an old fly rod, nothing great, but its fine to practice on and get better with. Where would be some good spots to try it out? I dont mind wading (once it gets a little warmer) and like to do it on smaller streams and slow rivers.

Dont care what im fishing for really. I love bass of course, but im totally fine catching blue gills and crappie too. 

Oh, and heres a Pic of my very first rainbow trout!! Im on the left, and thats my guide Terry Gunn on the right holding the fish! Awesome experience!!!











Thanks!


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

I live in kettering as well. Check outl local city parks for bass....alot of people dont take me seriously when I say this but I catcha a ton o bass! most people fish live bait and dont know how to lure fish therefore the fish really dont see as many lures as you might think. also hit the rivers though I shy away from the little miami anymore unless your talking south of waynesville. ALSO check out fiver ivers metroparks. Ponds and rivers.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Dayton + Fly Fishing = Mad River
________
MistressKarra


----------



## slabseekr (Mar 10, 2009)

JoshGibson said:


> I live in kettering as well. Check outl local city parks for bass....alot of people dont take me seriously when I say this but I catcha a ton o bass! most people fish live bait and dont know how to lure fish therefore the fish really dont see as many lures as you might think. also hit the rivers though I shy away from the little miami anymore unless your talking south of waynesville. ALSO check out fiver ivers metroparks. Ponds and rivers.


Like he said the parks around kettering do produce alot of bass. As far as the little miami goes, if you find a good stretch of water you can catch some nice smallmouth.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

there are several nice places to fish around the dayton area. check the odnr's site and you can get maps of all the lakes in the area. CC, Cowan, CJ brown, Paintcreek and rockyfork are all within an hour and a hlaf. plus the numerous rivers and streams around there is always somewhere to catch fish around here.


----------



## Smokepiper (Apr 23, 2009)

I too live in Kettering. I have just found fly fishing. I have been bait fishing since I was a kid. I'm not sure what drew me to fly fishing, but it's been intriguing me since my little girl was born. Looking for solitude and an escape for a couple of hours. 

I too am looking for some spots. Just to toss lines in the water. I'm looking for a place to learn casting techniques and the how to of fly fishing. I was out at englewood dam last weekend. I only had a couple of hours and no real idea what I was doing. I had a great time nonetheless.

I hope to get to know many of you on the water as I move forward with my new hobby.

Cheers,

D


----------



## Hotrodjrod (Apr 21, 2009)

Smokepiper maybe we can learn together. I went out with my hand me down rod and new reel on the little Miami and was terrible and caught nothing. I'm trying to keep positive but maybe having another set of eyes will help both of us. There is a DVD by terry and wendy gunn that can be found on net flux. Something like introduction to fly fishing. It is great I'm sure because terry was my guide on the Colorado river trip I just did and he is an awesome teacher. Let me know if you wanna go try sometime soon!


----------



## Smokepiper (Apr 23, 2009)

Thinking about englewood dam again on Sunday. I'm off to pick up waders this afternoon after work. God forbid I get wet. 

We should meet up. Misery loves company. 

D


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

gander mountain in huber heights has a pretty good fly selection and the people there might be able to steer you guys in the right direction.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If you guys are interested in getting some freebie casting lessons and meeting others in Dayton who enjoy the sport, check out the Miami Valley fly fishers club and go to a summer monthly meeting at Deeds park and you will get plenty of pointers from experienced casters. Web info is www.mvff.us 
I been a member for the last 15 years or so . Lots a great folks as well as free fly tying classes in the winter months. 

Salmonid


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Caught more at delco I got pics on my thread. "delco"


----------



## Hotrodjrod (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info salmonid! I'll def. check that out.

Josh, I just talked to some guys that caught like 15 crappie at delco on friday. I think they were using minnows and bobbers. Gonna go try it with the wife tomorrow!

I love this site.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Jrod, Try liicoln park for the bass and crappie. Its as good or better than delco...I use mister twister sassy shad swim baits on 1/8 or 1/4 jig head or husky jerks.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

If you fish Lincoln try a bluegill about three feet deep on a slip-bobber and you can catch some pretty big flatheads in there. At least there use to be. Somebody dumped them in there a while back.


----------



## HamGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

I was out at Lincoln this evening, didn't see much action all around. I caught a dink bluegill on a panther martin and had a decent hit on it but missed the hookset. While I was there, a fellow was telling me about a guy who recently caught a 30" 30lb flathead. I did see some other people catching panfish on wax worms under a bobber, and some other guys were fishing for cats and did get one on while I was there. Looked to be a smaller flathead, couldn't really tell from my vantage point. The place seems to have a bit of potential (its a nice little park at least), aside from the screaming high school kids chasing the ducks around. I had to move to get away from that nonsense, and I'm not even _that_ much older than they are.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

I forgot about the duck poo....damn people feeding them all that bread! which is illegal...sign right on dock.


----------

